# Building website- need advice on a piece...



## kitkatdubs (Mar 12, 2016)

I am currently working on my website and need help.  Under my portfolio tab, I list each "session" (if thats what you want to call it) and under each I have to put a name.  I don't want to put the childs first name but I also don't want to put their last name because for example, if I did the last name and I use some of the  children, and then use some of the family photos under "family" then I use their last name twice.  Does that make sense?  What I could do instead?   Thanks


www.kaitlynrosephotography.com


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

Dont post galleries, just post a few of your best photos. 

Or, as you already started to to, title family sessions "The Stones" and single people  just last names. 

Or, just add the single child photos in under the family grouping, no need for two galleries of the same family.

I dont see why anyone ( potential clients, strangers etc) even the people themselves should be able to see all of a persons session on your website.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

I took another peek because I was curious about the " Investment" page. I would drop the word best and the +. Best is subjective, it also implies you will take some not best. The + could get someone wanting more, for not more $$$.


----------



## Designer (Mar 13, 2016)

kitkatdubs said:


> I am currently working on my website and need help.  Under my portfolio tab, I list each "session" (if thats what you want to call it) and under each I have to put a name.  I don't want to put the childs first name but I also don't want to put their last name because for example, if I did the last name and I use some of the  children, and then use some of the family photos under "family" then I use their last name twice.  Does that make sense?  What I could do instead?   Thanks


Why wouldn't you use the child's first name?  It seems to work well the way you have it. 

BTW: I know you didn't ask for a review if your site, but I would like to invite myself to comment on something.  It is very slow.  Either your host is slow or your photographs are too large to load quickly.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Dont post galleries, just post a few of your best photos.
> 
> Or, as you already started to to, title family sessions "The Stones" and single people  just last names.
> 
> ...




I am not posting full galleries- the wordpress theme I bought shows only 2 photos per sessions which is what I am doing.  I, of course, am only showing the full edited session to the client.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

Designer said:


> kitkatdubs said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently working on my website and need help.  Under my portfolio tab, I list each "session" (if thats what you want to call it) and under each I have to put a name.  I don't want to put the childs first name but I also don't want to put their last name because for example, if I did the last name and I use some of the  children, and then use some of the family photos under "family" then I use their last name twice.  Does that make sense?  What I could do instead?   Thanks
> ...



Ok I will take a look at why its loading so slow.  It seems to be loading quickly for me but I'll have my website whizz husband check it out

I don't mind using the first name of the kids, but sometimes there are "families" of children so I am wondering what I should say for that.  I don't want to post the children under the family group b/c Id really like to keep it separate.  Also, I am not sure how the families feel about having their last name or children's names on my website.  Trying to think of another way of doing it.


----------



## Designer (Mar 13, 2016)

As OG wrote above; don't make your galleries public.  Make the family galleries available only to your paying client, and have them each uniquely password-protected.  You can include a few shots of children, adults, pets, etc. in your public portfolio, but you don't need to put anyone's name in there.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2016)

As low as the contrast between the text and background on your web site is - it is difficult to read.

I would change the wording of:
"50% of the price of the session is required as a deposit and will be put towards your session price ."

To
50% of the price of the session is required at booking to secure the date and time you want me to reserve for you.

Since you use the word - deposit - if the client cancels the session very close to the date/time, or is a no show what does your contract say about what happens with that money?


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

Designer said:


> As OG wrote above; don't make your galleries public.  Make the family galleries available only to your paying client, and have them each uniquely password-protected.  You can include a few shots of children, adults, pets, etc. in your public portfolio, but you don't need to put anyone's name in there.




I am not making the galleries public- I have a tab on my home page for client access to the full gallery thats password protected...

The wordpress theme I am using has me do a "gallery type" feel... but I am only uploading two photos per "session".  I am trying to figure out what to put under each instead of their name or last name... I don't know how it'd look if I left it blank.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> As low as the contrast between the text and background on your web site is - it is difficult to read.
> 
> 
> I would change the wording of:
> ...



Keith I haven't had a chance to fully finish my contract... I am just trying to focus on my website currently and next step is to work on contract.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

So the photo I uploaded is part of my portfolio... As I stated above, I am only using two photos.  The theme is set up this way so I am trying to figure out how else I could do it.  I don't want to put their names under each but I don't know what other options I have.  It would look silly if I just left it blank right?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think blank is silly as the names do not matter to anyone but the named, and they are looking at their portfolios in a different section of the site. A date might help with continuity, and for your own sanity. What is the purpose of these  mini galleries? 

Sorry I obviously hadn't checked the "galleries" and posted some un needed CC.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Mar 13, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I don't think blank is silly as the names do not matter to anyone but the named, and they are looking at their portfolios in a different section of the site. A date might help with continuity, and for your own sanity. What is the purpose of these  mini galleries?
> 
> Sorry I obviously hadn't checked the "galleries" and posted some un needed CC.



I don't really know the point of the mini sessions- its how the wordpress theme is set up that I bought... so Im trying to work with it as best as I can.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

Its hard to build a coherent website when you have constraints like that. You can't just have a gallery with all of your photos? I wouldn't pay for that, I don't know word press however so Im no help there.


----------

